# Game Freebies



## Patchouli (Nov 1, 2013)

Making this thread so all of us can share free game promotionals when we come across them. More specifically, when studios/sites decide to straight up give away games that'd otherwise cost money, feel free to share it here. 

Other places to look for deals/freebies:









E! Online


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 1, 2013)

Not a bad thread idea, I missed GoG free Duke Nukem 3d giveaway last year.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2013)

Not exactly a game, but Game Maker Studio is giving away their standard edition (Normally $50) for free right now. This is the program that was used to make Hotline Miami and Spelunky.



This thread has a lot of info on it. But to sum it up, you go to this download page.



Select, "Download Game Maker Studio", grab the Free version, install it. Then when it's installed, select the Beta updates channel, update to the newest version. Then you'll get this screen.



Put your email address in the Standard one and register. Will need to wait a bit for the confirmation email to come through. Reddit's kinda got their servers swamped right now. :33


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm never going to use this but I'm still going to register.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

Good thread, perfect for a thrifty person like me.
You guys better actually update this.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 27, 2013)

Been checking the eFreebies subreddit daily for anything video game related. Will update whenever I come across something. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 3, 2013)

Just found a free "Professional Edition" upgrade promotion for Game Maker. (The previous promotion only gives you "Standard")



Just put in your email, they send you a license key. Open up the Game Maker program, create/open a project, click Help, and Upgrade License. Paste it there, and your free Standard edition is now the Professional edition.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 3, 2013)

I think the Spartacus game is free on the playstation store.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 5, 2013)

> *Game*:
> *Giver*: DLH.net
> *Service*: Steam
> 
> *Other*: Register an account at DLH and they'll email you a free steam key for the game Enclave.



:33                     .


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 12, 2013)

> *Games*: Fallout 1, Fallout 2, Fallout Tactics
> *Giver*: GOG.com
> *Service*: GOG
> 
> *Other*: For 48 hours, GOG is giving away these games. You're also able to gift them.



Their site is a bit swamped right now since this giveaway and their winter sale just started. But keep trying.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2013)

21 hours left on that Fallout promo. Get it while you can.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2013)

15 hours left on the free Fallout 1, 2, and Tactics promotion. If anyone is running into problems, I can gift the games to you. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 25, 2013)

> *Games*: Left 4 Dead 2
> *Giver*: Lord Gaben
> *Service*: Steam
> 
> *Other*: For Christmas, you can get Left 4 Dead 2 for free on Steam.



Figured I'd repost this here, in case anyone is subscribed to this thread and hasn't seen DeathScream's thread.

Merry Christmas. :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 26, 2013)

Free Hearthstone keys. Should work. Still waiting for mine, though. 

Valid till 29th

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

*Original *Dungeon Keeper Gold for free at GOG.com ! Go !

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Dungeon Keeper?
No thanks, think I'd prefer to have nothing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dungeon Keeper?
> No thanks, think I'd prefer to have nothing.


The original, from 1998, not the recent EA shit.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Subscribing to thread...
Subscription complete.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 14, 2014)

got my copy =D!

GoG teabagging EA again like what hey did with bethesda


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 20, 2014)

*Game*: 
*Description*: Super Sanctum TD is a retro-styled Tower Defense game that focuses on strategy, customization and replayability. Build advanced mazes and construct powerful towers to prevent alien hordes from reaching the Core! When the aliens swarm your maze and everything seems lost, use active abilities like Air Strike and Freeze to tilt the battlefield to your advantage! 
*Giver*: Green Man Gaming
*Service*: Steam

*Other*: Link your Green Man Gaming account to Steam. 

THIS ENTIRE PAGE


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 28, 2014)

​
*Game:* Dead Space
*Description:*Dead Space is a third-person shooter survival horror video game developed by EA Redwood Shores (now Visceral Games) for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. The game was released on all platforms through October 2008.[3] The game puts the player in control of an engineer named Isaac Clarke, who battles the Necromorphs, reanimated human corpses, aboard an interstellar mining ship, the USG Ishimura.
*Giver:* Origin
*Service:* Origin

*Other:* Seems Origin is going to be giving away free games. On their site it says..."Download now, and check back soon for something new!", so Dead Space will likely just be the first. Game requires Origin, but is free forever.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 28, 2014)

Dead Space was a great game, already have it on steam or I'd take this.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 28, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Dead Space was a great game, already have it on steam or I'd take this.



It's too scary for me.

I quit in the first few 20 minutes.


----------



## Itachinator (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if this will interest any of you but check out my signature.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2014)

*Red Orchestra 2*
Free for the next 24 hours on Steam. Once added to your library, it will stay there forever.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 25, 2014)

Battlefield 1942
Origin
Unsure if promotion
Not promotion. It's been free for years.


----------



## Kaitou (May 8, 2014)

Plants vs. Zombies Free on Origins until May 28th


----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2014)

except Meepo

Seen this ad on IGN. Disney Infinity for free with Incredibles set for free. Not sure how long this will last or if it's permanent.


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2014)

*ARMA: Cold War Assault*


Click to add this game to your account for Free!
Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## Kaitou (May 28, 2014)

If for whatever reason you never had the chance to play *Battlefield 3 * then you can now in Oriign's On The House.



Go Go Go!

*Expires:* June 3rd


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2014)

*BATTLEFIELD 3 IS FUCKING FREE*



Get this fucking shit. Lets make a NF clan. No excuses.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2014)

Well, Plants vs. Zombies GOTY too. Which I wanted more than BF3, since I have the latter


----------



## Seraphiel (May 28, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Get this fucking shit. Lets make a NF clan. No excuses.



I don't plan on getting all the expansions :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

My shit PC won't run it. But I might get that Plants vs. Zombie tho


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well, Plants vs. Zombies GOTY too. Which I wanted more than BF3, since I have the latter



I already have bf3, and I play it regularly with a few NFers. Would be nice to have more people join in though!



Seraphiel said:


> I don't plan on getting all the expansions :/



I didn't get any expansions, ever.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

I never knew I already had BF3... Must have gotten it during a Humble Bundle or something. Got PvZ though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lance (May 29, 2014)

Sure lets get a Clan going.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 29, 2014)

Modern day shooters are fucking boring, smd


----------



## Rios (May 29, 2014)

Cant access Origin because of a SSL connection error.


----------



## Kaitou (May 29, 2014)

Well maybe I should play some of you peeps.


----------



## stealthmau5 (Jun 1, 2014)

Guys! I've created the Konoha platoon! Please join US!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 1, 2014)

I have never played a battlefield game but i can try it!


----------



## stealthmau5 (Jun 2, 2014)

for the sake of Konoha we have to do try it!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw that, but then saw it had to come paired up with origin.

Nah. If possible, i'd prefer not to even have to have -steam- on my system. Not going to add another platform that i -have- to run certain games thru.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 3, 2014)

Same here, never using Origin.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 3, 2014)

At least Origin isn't fucking UPlay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

*Sniper Elite V2* is Free on Steam for the next 24 hours - hurry up!


----------



## Camoball (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol I was more excited about Plants vs Zombies tbh. 
Well I already have BF3 so yeah.

PvZ is surprisingly awesome though. I should play it more often.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks dawg.

I really hope this keeps happening.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

I love it when things are free.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Same here, never using Origin.





Wolfarus said:


> Saw that, but then saw it had to come paired up with origin.
> 
> Nah. If possible, i'd prefer not to even have to have -steam- on my system. Not going to add another platform that i -have- to run certain games thru.



I mean if you ever want to play a PC game by EA again, it's just something people gotta deal with.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2014)

It happens all the time. :33



Here's a good subreddit to keep an eye on.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2014)

I have BF:BC2

never finished it

yeah I'm not into fpses unless it's Doom


----------



## Atlas (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I mean if you ever want to play a PC game by EA again, it's just something people gotta deal with.



I guess it's a good thing I don't really enjoy any of their games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I mean if you ever want to play a PC game by EA again, it's just something people gotta deal with.



I already boycott EA in general after the SimCity fiasco.  So meh, have no plans to ever buy another one of their products unless serious changes are made in the way they do business.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

For the record, it sounds like every once in a while EA will be giving away a free Origin game (or two - they did Battlefield 3 and Plants vs. Zombies: Game of the Year).

XBox is still doing their Games With Gold program, a new free game every half a month (sounds like they started doing XBone games, too).

PSN always has something free.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2014)

They also did Dead Space a while back.

EA is definitely gonna be doing the "on the house" stuff regularly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They also did Dead Space a while back.
> 
> EA is definitely gonna be doing the "on the house" stuff regularly.



Indeed, they have a post about it:



> Free?! What's the catch?
> There's no catch. Grab full games, expansions and more at absolutely no cost. Just make sure to act fast because On the House specials can appear and disappear at any time.
> 
> You mean a trial or demo, right?
> ...



I just download it then add it to my Steam Library.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2014)

So does anyone here actually play it? I started getting in to it with old buddies again, we play almost daily if anyone else would like to join us.

2 of them are around rank 35 now, I'm Colonel 17 stars and my other mate is 100 stars.



That's our platoon atm.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2014)

I played through the campaign recently. No, I'm serious.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2014)

Meh, the campaign ain't all that great, Multiplayer is where it's at.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2014)

The campaign was pretty forgettable indeed. And damn short.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2014)

Battlefield has never had great campaigns though, it's a game too focused on multiplayer that I don't even get why they make a singleplayer campaign for the game.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not even sure if there was a campaign before BF3...

Bad Company doesn't count, that was their testbed. Those campaigns were fun bot nothing deep. THAT DESTRUCTION.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2014)

I got Bad Company 2 on PC. I should play that sometime along more Battlefield 3.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2014)

Won't even take that for free, but nice anyway


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Won't even take that for free, but nice anyway



Right. I played it on the Xbox 360 and it was okay. 

I claimed it for the heck of it. It's free, so..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2014)

Magrunner Dark Pulse (DRM-Free) on GOG.com for 24 hours.

There's a banner in the middle of front page.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

2-hour long flash sale on Omerta: City of Gangsters (4 DLCs included)  - for free.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> 2-hour long flash sale on Omerta: City of Gangsters (4 DLCs included)  - for free.
> 
> //HbS



Cool, thanks!

This may sound weird, but I guess since I am used to Steam / Origin, I kinda don't like DRM-Free games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

Weird, isn't it? I feel the same. We just love to see our main library grow  But ultimately GOG is more convenient, contrary to popular opinion.

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 23, 2014)

Sims 2 Ultimate Collection is free on Origin until July 31st.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Sims 2 Ultimate Collection is free on Origin until July 31st.



fuck i miss it.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 31, 2014)

You missed nothing.  It fucking has SecuROM DRM in it.  Not worth the install.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 1, 2014)

Enclave said:


> You missed nothing.  It fucking has SecuROM DRM in it.  Not worth the install.



Seems to be the catch for just about all these "free games"

You have to install orgin, uplay, or some other program or drm crap to play it. Already have steam and uplay (for far cry 3 only) on my system.. dont need nor want any other crap just for a free game


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 5, 2014)

WING COMMANDER 3 IS FREE!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 5, 2014)

Space Hack free on Steam for 24 hours



DeathScream said:


> WING COMMANDER 3 IS FREE!


FUCK YES - I lost my discs a long time ago

//HbS


----------



## Enclave (Aug 5, 2014)

Already have the Wing Commander games from gog, nice and DRM free.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 5, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Already have the Wing Commander games from gog, nice and DRM free.



Fuck it, i don't have it!


----------



## Camoball (Aug 5, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> WING COMMANDER 3 IS FREE!



Nice. Been following SC and ED for a while and this could serve as a good warm up.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

I added some good places to look for deals (including freebies) to the opening post. I'd sticky this if someone was willing to keep the OP updated with whatever active deals are going on, but as it is it's probably not warranted.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 9, 2014)

Warlock - Master of the Arcane is free on humble bundle.

Jared Padalecki

It comes as a steam key.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 22, 2014)

Tropico 3 is free for 24 hours on the Humble Bundle store.

Jared Padalecki

Comes in the form of a steam key. Can get spares to gift.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks patch, always wondering about this game


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 3, 2014)

*XCOM: Enemy Unknown*



> Digital distributor Green Man Gaming has once again partnered with the Golden Joysticks Awards to offer everyone who votes a free game - and this year it's Firaxis' seminal sci-fi strategy game XCOM: Enemy Unknown!
> XCOM: Enemy Unknown Screenshot
> 
> This year's offer includes all existing voters, as well as those who head over to GoldenJoystick.com and cast their votes between now and the day we slam the door shut. But please note: you won't be able to claim your game until October 23. So don't try.
> ...







Last year I got Civ 5 (base game, no dlc) for free for doing this. All you have to do is vote, and then wait for the contest to end to claim XCOM.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 5, 2014)

GMG is doing a free welcome pack thing for all new accounts.



Current users can get it to, but you need to buy something off a list they have first, so not free if you're a current user.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2014)

Good shit, because I have an inactive account. (In attempt to take advantage of the referral system)


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 8, 2014)

You have to join this steam group, and supposedly on October 18th, you'll get Payday: The Heist for free. The final reward thing is listed as "secret", and the only thing that says you'll get a free game is that image I linked.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2014)

Well there's less than 25k members to go.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2014)

update about DA giveaway

FREE ITEM DLC'S TO EVERYONE, FOR BOTH DA: Origins AND 2, AND if you Dont have DA 2, FUCK it YOU WILL RECEIVE THE DLC'S FOR FREE!


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 14, 2014)

Update on the Payday freebie.



> The "" feature is currently under development and will be released when we're ready. It will be for free to all of our community members.





> PAYDAY: The Heist for *free for 24 hours* via Steam Thursday morning at 10AM Pacific
> To celebrate that you reached the goal earlier than anticipated, we're giving out PAYDAY: The Heist for free via Steam *Thursday morning at 10AM Pacific and going forward for 24 hours*. This was going to happen on the 18th originally but since you guys did such an awesome job we want to give you the reward as soon as possible.
> 
> Tell your friends and family that they can download PAYDAY: The Heist for free on Thursday morning of October 16th at 10AM Pacific. We'll give out clear instructions on how to download it come Thursday.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Free games.

I love this thread.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Post new freebies in this thread from now on please. I'm gonna give Patch the third post so he can update it whenever.


----------

